# Not me....



## cord arrow (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm not standing upright under this little footprint.

http://columbus.craigslist.org/tls/1033820543.html


----------



## nilzlofgren (Feb 14, 2009)

I don't blame you. It looks like that at any minute, That whole thing would just roll over, like Fred Flintstones car did, when that waitress put the giant slab of ribs on his car.


----------

